# Sticky  List of medications and therapies which could help DP/DR sufferers



## jack1992

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share with you a list of possible meds, treatments, therapies for DP/DR. As I have had Depersonalization disorder for quite some time, I have collected a lot of information on the disorder and its possible treatments over several years. Below is what I have found from various websites, blogs, forums and youtube videos over the years.

*BUT please check with your doctor or psychiatrist before going ahead and trying any of these.*

I hope that this list will be of help to someone. Hopefully there will be something that works for you.

*Medications and supplements:*

Abilify/aripiprazole

Abilify/aripiprazole combined with Viibryd

Adderall or Adderall XR

Benzodiazepines

Citalopram

Clomipramine/anafranil

Clonazepam

Desipramine

Gingko biloba

Klonopin

L-Theanine

l tyrosine

Lactobacilus Reuteri

Lamotrigine

Lexapro

Liquid SAM-E

Marplan

Modafinil

Modalert

Modiadal

Naloxone

Naltrexone

Noopept

Olanzapine

Phenazepam

Phosphadyl serine

Provigil

Ritalin

Sertraline

Sulpiride

Trintellix

Wellbutrin

*Therapies:*

EMDR

The Linden Method

Somatic experiencing

Transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS) or Repetitive Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (*rTMS*)

*AND* also a clean diet (fruit and veg, less junk food!) and exercise - yoga, tai chi, other lower intensity type exercises. DP/DR sufferers will benefit from less intense exercise due to the emotional/physical drain and burnout DP/DR sufferers go through. See Adrenal Repair youtube channel for more on this.

Helpful videos:

https://www.youtube....h?v=GE_LrdUuljQ (and other videos from Adrenal Repair channel)

https://www.youtube....h?v=9WUYS6t4CCQ (and other videos from bignoknow channel)

https://www.youtube....h?v=l_e17q9WsUM - My 100% Depersonalization/ Derealization Recovery & How I did it

https://www.youtube....h?v=o-OaIocnFDg - My Personal Dpdr Recovery Story & How I Got Out (and other videos from Dan Plants channel)

Adrenal Repair youtube channel - https://www.youtube....YGoOuTEw/videos

bignoknow youtube channel - https://www.youtube....ignoknow/videos

Dan Plants youtube channel - https://www.youtube....anPlants/videos

Jordan Hardgrave youtube channel - https://www.youtube....etyNinja/videos


----------



## forestx5

DP wasn't my primary diagnosis. It was one of many symptoms of recurrent major depression.

The treatment that resolved my DP was ECT. It also resolved my recurrent depressive disorder and all of

its associated symptoms.


----------



## PeaceSeeker

I recommend looking into and researching "Kanna" aka "Sceletium tortuosum" as well. Traditional Medicinals sells a tea for it called "Cup of Sunshine". Ain't the prettiest smelling thing in the world, as it is a fermented, I believe, but it is easy to adjust to after brewing.


----------



## hurricane12

Please stay away from nootropics. I took noopept and I am 100x worse. Gaining new symptoms of visual snow. Some of these compounds havent even made it to human testing so you are essentially guinea pigs. The risk is not worth the reward stick to FDA approved substances.


----------



## PeaceSeeker

I was prescribed alprazolam (xanax/niravam) once, in the dissolve tablet form, and it gave me a strange DP/DR episode upon stepping out of the shower after the 3rd-4th hour after administering. Imo, clonazepam (Klonopin) is the absolute best when you take it sparingly at the right dose, because it gives the sensation of feeling normal and healed for a few hours.


----------



## nikie

Thanks for the post, I'm sure it will help and give hope to many people.


----------



## EvaWhite

I have been taking modafinil from highstreetpharma.com and it's been very effective.


----------



## BTA

V


----------



## Kittymoo

Thank you, this is very helpful.

I'd like to add that neurofeedback and sensorimotor psychotherapy can also ease symptoms.


----------



## leminaseri

Kittymoo said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful.
> 
> I'd like to add that neurofeedback and sensorimotor psychotherapy can also ease symptoms.


what should neurofeedback do


----------



## Kittymoo

leminaseri said:


> what should neurofeedback do


It retrains your brainwaves into healthier patterns.


----------



## anniephantom

jack1992 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just thought I'd share with you a list of possible meds, treatments, therapies for DP/DR. As I have had Depersonalization disorder for quite some time, I have collected a lot of information on the disorder and its possible treatments over several years. Below is what I have found from various websites, blogs, forums and youtube videos over the years.
> 
> *BUT please check with your doctor or psychiatrist before going ahead and trying any of these.*
> 
> I hope that this list will be of help to someone. Hopefully there will be something that works for you.
> 
> *Medications and supplements:*
> 
> Abilify/aripiprazole
> 
> Abilify/aripiprazole combined with Viibryd
> 
> Adderall or Adderall XR
> 
> Benzodiazepines
> 
> Citalopram
> 
> Clomipramine/anafranil
> 
> Clonazepam
> 
> Desipramine
> 
> Gingko biloba
> 
> Klonopin
> 
> L-Theanine
> 
> l tyrosine
> 
> Lactobacilus Reuteri
> 
> Lamotrigine
> 
> Lexapro
> 
> Liquid SAM-E
> 
> Marplan
> 
> Modafinil
> 
> Modalert
> 
> Modiadal
> 
> Naloxone
> 
> Naltrexone
> 
> Noopept
> 
> Olanzapine
> 
> Phenazepam
> 
> Phosphadyl serine
> 
> Provigil
> 
> Ritalin
> 
> Sertraline
> 
> Sulpiride
> 
> Trintellix
> 
> Wellbutrin
> 
> *Therapies:*
> 
> EMDR
> 
> The Linden Method
> 
> Somatic experiencing
> 
> Transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS) or Repetitive Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (*rTMS*)
> 
> *AND* also a clean diet (fruit and veg, less junk food!) and exercise - yoga, tai chi, other lower intensity type exercises. DP/DR sufferers will benefit from less intense exercise due to the emotional/physical drain and burnout DP/DR sufferers go through. See Adrenal Repair youtube channel for more on this.
> 
> Helpful videos:
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=GE_LrdUuljQ (and other videos from Adrenal Repair channel)
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=9WUYS6t4CCQ (and other videos from bignoknow channel)
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=l_e17q9WsUM - My 100% Depersonalization/ Derealization Recovery & How I did it
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=o-OaIocnFDg - My Personal Dpdr Recovery Story & How I Got Out (and other videos from Dan Plants channel)
> 
> Adrenal Repair youtube channel - https://www.youtube....YGoOuTEw/videos
> 
> bignoknow youtube channel - https://www.youtube....ignoknow/videos
> 
> Dan Plants youtube channel - https://www.youtube....anPlants/videos
> 
> Jordan Hardgrave youtube channel - https://www.youtube....etyNinja/videos


*strict anti-inflammatory diet + bioidentical progesterone pills + zyprexa*
that's what helped my four-year dpdr.


----------



## bilateralbls

Hi everyone! I thought I post here since I urgently need some input from EMDR clients.
We from bilateralstimulation.io are currently conducting a survey regarding a new tactile EMDR device. We are specifially looking for insights from EMDR clients (but also therapists).
*Here the link to our survey: https://surveyking.com/w/wvqjozl*

Important to note that this doesn't have any marketing purpose and we will delete all email addresses when we informed the winners of the raffle!
Each answer will bring us a step closer to making remote tactile BLS a reality. If you have any questions, please just reach out to me!

Thank you so much,
Benjamin


----------

